# MBTI + Do you accept your body?



## mercuriously (Nov 26, 2011)

So I feel like most of us have body issues, but was trying to figure out if some types do more than others. again, I can't seem to have more than 20 categories, so i'll stick to a yes vs no.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

I'm always working on the improvement of my body, especially lately. In my late thirties, I took a medication and gained a lot of weight. At this point I've lost most of it. But, still-- I have had self-esteem issues since middle school.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

OOps I voted Extroverted Guardian and dislike, when it should have been Introverted Guardian and dislike.

I have never liked my body,I used to be too skinny now I'm too fat.Like @Mountain Climber medication (anti-depressants and birth control) were contributors to me gaining weight.Plus I eat a lot of junk food (pizza,potato crisps,Mc Donalds,KFC etc)when I am stressed/anxious and that doesn't help the situation at all.I used to weigh 100lbs (50kgs),now I am closer to 200lbs (100kgs).My partner doesn't like me at my current weight,he wants me to shed some.But his concern is more for health reasons as I have been getting short of breath and may possibly have developed diabetes.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I like my body. I'm very thin- slightly underweight actually- but I'd really, really hate to be overweight. I sometimes wish I had a bit more muscle, but I'm happy enough.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

For the most part, I like my body. It is useful. I can walk long distances and I have sufficient stamina.
On the other hand, I would like to be taller. It seems that nearly everything is designed for taller people. These include cars, chairs, movie theaters, kitchen cabinets, etc.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I sure like my body - it WORKS! Of course, I work at keeping it at it's best through decent diet and exercise, which keeps it toned and trim, if not scorching hot. Sure, like everyone, I have aspects that I like less, but what's the alternative? Let some plastic surgeon hack it up and hope to wake up and like it better? No thanks. I'll work with what I've got.

Trust me, my friends are hitting the years when their bodies are paying them back for years of youthful abuse. It can be horribly awful, witnessing a body going bad - truly a heart wrenching thing. So yeah, I like what I've got. I have definitiely seen worse, WAY worse.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

AussieChick said:


> OOps I voted Extroverted Guardian and dislike, when it should have been Introverted Guardian and dislike.
> 
> I have never liked my body,I used to be too skinny now I'm too fat.Like @Mountain Climber medication (anti-depressants and birth control) were contributors to me gaining weight.Plus I eat a lot of junk food (pizza,potato crisps,Mc Donalds,KFC etc)when I am stressed/anxious and that doesn't help the situation at all.I used to weigh 100lbs (50kgs),now I am closer to 200lbs (100kgs).My partner doesn't like me at my current weight,he wants me to shed some.But his concern is more for health reasons as I have been getting short of breath and may possibly have developed diabetes.


My husband loves voluptuous women. Me, I just feel healthier when I am smaller. The thing is, I want to feel healthy. I don't believe we were all meant to be the same size. I believe happiness is most important. I love a good burger... I'm an emotional and physical rollercoaster. 

When I eat healthy, I feel emotionally healthy... Its a win-win situation


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

liking and accepting are different things. I accept my body and am not ashamed of it, but by all objective measurements I'm frail and underweight and would like to change that.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I was blessed with a great body. Long legs, slim but slightly hourglass figure, easily gained muscles; the only part that really bothers me are my unfixable huge shoulders. I feel good though, and my hefty shoulders support shapely arm muscles. I used to have slightly wimpy looking arms, but ballet really fixed that and made my legs have no flab. I'm happy with how I look.

My parents trained me at a young age to eat right. I love apples and grapes; mmm, they are delicious! It's all in moderation (and in the sauce! Sauces and spices are a "cheap" way to add flavor without affecting nutrition).


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm ok with my body. I suspect gender can be more of a factor than personality. Also the actual body. Men rarely seem bothered about having a little excess weight but they don't like being short, and vice versa for women. Another thing to poll is type and BMI. I'm guessing ESFP would be the largest and INTJ the thinnest.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Overall, I'd say I like my body. I mean, there are tons of things I don't like about it. (ie at certain times of the year I carry an extra 5-10 pounds that I eventually lose, I have comparatively lower stamina than my peers whenever I play sports even when I'm in shape, I have flat feet and therefore leg and ankle problems, etc.) But this is MY body. It's mine. I love it because it's mine, despite the fact that it annoys me at times. It just needs to be improved where I can manage it.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

Im 6ft7 and weigh about 77 kgs... Id say I like my body more, than last year.. Last year I was only 66 kgs, so I've been working out and seeing real muscle growth! I am still quite tall and thin, in comparison to a few of my mates.. But I love my height and wouldn't trade it in for the world and whilst i'm thin, I am quite ripped and got the six pack.. Might not have the impressive arms and legs, but they dont have the chest and abs, so basically... What im trying to say in a very egocentric way lol is that everyone has positive and negatives about their bodies and therefore I believe that if you are focusing on the negatives, you will have a negative body image.. Start focusing on your strengths!


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I love my body. I have a fast metabolism so I never gain weight no matter what I eat. This is nice because I also happen to love food and have the tendency to overeat at times. The only thing I would change is my flat feet but what can ya do? At 5'1" I used to wish I was taller as well but now I'm okay with it as there are many advantages to being short. It's not so bad. And if I want to be taller I can just slip on some heels.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd personally love to lose some weight. I used to be fit until around 8th grade where I started to get depressed and would eat more than usual.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Hm I like my body, I am currently workin out to change it into somethin slimmer though.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

It's fine. Want to tweak a few things but for the most part it is just fine. More about what I eat rather than what it looks like.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I used to think I was too skinny (It's insanely hard for me to gain weight). After I put on an extra 10 pounds (and kept it on) through 3 months of hard work, I feel much better. I like my body right now but would ideally like to gain another 15 pounds more to be completely happy. I'm 5'11" and weigh 145 right now. I'd love to weigh 160 though.


----------



## mercuriously (Nov 26, 2011)

progBOT said:


> I used to think I was too skinny (It's insanely hard for me to gain weight). After I put on an extra 10 pounds (and kept it on) through 3 months of hard work, I feel much better. I like my body right now but would ideally like to gain another 15 pounds more to be completely happy. I'm 5'11" and weigh 145 right now. I'd love to weigh 160 though.


that sounds like me before I hit 30.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I developed an eating disorder when I was ten. It was rock bottom during ages 17-18. I'm 24 now, and doing tons better....

...In the sense that I eat like a normal person, and I am not intensely and irrationally preoccupied with my body image. 

But I don't actually like my body. I'm just recovered to the point I can force myself not to think about it. Avoiding mirrors helps! I'm tall and thin, it's in my genes. I used to wish I was shorter, actually. But I could be any height and weight and I would still be uncomfortable, no matter what.


----------



## Zoroark (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, your topic says do you _ accept_ your body, and the the poll is like/dislike.

I put introverted Rationalist + like, because I certainly don't dislike.
I am perfectly content with my body, I accept it.


----------

